# 12x30 Hendey is Home



## skipd (Dec 14, 2021)

After a lot of work figuring out the logistics of getting a 3000lb machine moved over 200 miles away, its finally in my garage for disassembly, and cleaning. Really glad I decided to build some machine skates to move it around as this thing is a beast. Not much of a comparison to my South Bend Heavy 9!
Going to drain and flush the spindle reservoirs, and the main gear case in the head stock with mineral spirits and diesel fuel. Remove all the machine tags and work at preparing to pull off the head stock to inspect the lead screw reverse mechanism at the bottom of the head stock gear case. 











Skipd1


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 14, 2021)

wow for a 12 that is a beast... enjoy your new toy... she looks in good shape.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 14, 2021)

Soon that will seem like a small machine to move around but have the benefits you can't get from the light stuff.  Enjoy and keep us in the loop.  Dave


----------



## Janderso (Dec 14, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> wow for a 12 that is a beast... enjoy your new toy... she looks in good shape.


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 14, 2021)

skipd said:


> After a lot of work figuring out the logistics of getting a 3000lb machine moved over 200 miles away, its finally in my garage for disassembly, and cleaning. Really glad I decided to build some machine skates to move it around as this thing is a beast. Not much of a comparison to my South Bend Heavy 9!
> Going to drain and flush the spindle reservoirs, and the main gear case in the head stock with mineral spirits and diesel fuel. Remove all the machine tags and work at preparing to pull off the head stock to inspect the lead screw reverse mechanism at the bottom of the head stock gear case.
> 
> View attachment 388520
> ...


What vintage is this lathe?
The PDF is a 1938 publication. Isn't that your lathe? Could it be that old? D1 spindle in 1938?? Love it.
Taper attachment. Dude, you suck.

Looks close>>>>


			http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/430/20022.pdf


----------



## benmychree (Dec 14, 2021)

Serial number?


----------



## skipd (Dec 15, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Serial number?


29888 built 1938 and has Timken Tapered roller bearings and D1-6 spindle.


----------



## skipd (Dec 15, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> wow for a 12 that is a beast... enjoy your new toy... she looks in good shape.


Yes, it will actually swing 14.5 inches and has a lead screw reverse for threading. It was quite advanced for its time.

Skipd1


----------



## skipd (Dec 15, 2021)

I am looking for some advice as to what are the proper lubricants for the Hendey 12x30 lathe. This lathe has separate front and rear reservoirs for its tapered roller spindle bearings and what would be the best for the headstock and quick change gear box. I believe the apron needs Way oil as it uses its oil reservoir to lubricate the cross slide and ways. I am making the assumption the Mobil DTE Heavy Medium Circulating oil might work for the gear cases, not sure for the spindle bearings.
Thanks

Skipd1


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 15, 2021)

Cool Machine!  Looks good, Congratulations!


----------



## Beckerkumm (Dec 15, 2021)

I looked through the literature on vintagemachinery but found no help.  My Monarch 60/61 with about the same speed range takes DTE Heavy/Medium.  I'm assuming you will flush the system first and then add new oil.  I'd go with heavy medium and fill it1/2-3/4 way, run it slow and see how the oil flows through the system.  If it seems to flow slowly and not keep up, you could go lighter but I think DTE Light is too thin for a machine running that slow unless the drive chain runs faster and gears down at the spindle.  Vactra #2 is kind of the go to way oil.  Dave


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 15, 2021)

That is a real nice machine. Seems very much like the Monarchs. I have a somewhat similar lathe. A 1938 Sidney that has pretty much all the bells & whistles of later machines. Same as the pic below, but longer bed. I'm really looking forward to getting it wired up in the shop, and up and running.The 2" larger than advertised thing was pretty common in that era, at least on the higher end stuff. Betting you will really enjoy that one. Cheers, Mike


----------



## jwmay (Dec 19, 2021)

Did you lift that with one sling around the headstock spindle? I don't know anything about the lathe lubricants. 
That is one heck of a lathe!


----------



## skipd (Dec 22, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Did you lift that with one sling around the headstock spindle? I don't know anything about the lathe lubricants.
> That is one heck of a lathe!


No, the strap is around the nose casting around the spindle. I tried to lift it level with two lifting points, but it lifted perfectly this way. I got the technique from the fella I purchased it from. He loaded it that way as well.


----------



## rabler (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm a big fan of these old machines.  RPM may be a little on the low side, but rigidity is never a question.  Are you going to need to do any work cleaning/fixing it or is it ready to run?


----------



## skipd (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes, lots of cleanup and painting. It runs great but still want to check everything and make sure its bearings and ways are clean.


----------

